# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Κωνσταντίνος Κ [Konstantinos K]

## Leo

Μέχρι να τακτοποιήσει τα αρχεία του ο φίλος pantelis2009, ας δούμε μια ακόμη αμφίπλωρη. Κυριακή 12.12.09 ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ.

DSCN0317konstan.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Κωνσταντινος Κ*...Σαλαμινα 31-12-2009. 

DSCN0974.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα στους αμφίπλωρους. Όταν καθεσε στο λιμάνι να πίεις μια μπύρα, κάθε 15 λεπτά βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό. :Wink:  Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ φορτώνει, ενώ το Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙΙ ξεφορτώνει. Για όλους σας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 01 07-04-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΕΓ/ΟΓ_ Κωνσταντινος Κ_...Περαμα 10-7-2010.
DSCN2488.jpg
_Για τον φιλο pantelis 2009_

----------


## manoubras 33

Κωνσταντινος Κ!
Μανουβραροντας στο Περαμα στις 01/09/10.
DSCN0825.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κωνσταντίνος Κ εν πλώ για Πέραμα στις 10/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, manoubras 33(δεν ήξερα ότι σου αρέσουν αυτά :Wink: ) και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Razz: .


ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 237 10-10-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 238 10-10-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 239 10-10-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 240 10-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε στις 12/07/2008 το Κωνσταντίνος Κ και τα στοιχεία που έστειλα στο περιοδικό Ε, αλλά δεν δημοσιεύτηκαν ποτέ :Sad: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους και μη φίλους. 
Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος με Ναυπηγό τον κ. Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστή τον κ. Ιωάννη Μπεκρή. Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στις 12/07/2009 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 30/07/2009. 
Το *Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ  ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  Κ* με Ν.Π 11771 ανήκει στην Ν.Ε Salaminia Ferries,  έχει μήκος 101,80 μέτρα, το πλάτος του είναι 17,56 μέτρα και βύθισμα 2,00 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα στο κυρίως γκαράζ είναι 138 Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα στο κατάμπαρο 48 Ι.Χ και έχει πρωτόκολλο για 300 επιβάτες το Χειμώνα και 500 το Θέρος. 
Η πρόωση του γίνετε με 4 μηχανές SCANIA typ. DI 16-43M η ιπποδύναμη των οποίων είναι 4Χ441KW και χρησιμοποιεί ελικοπηδάλια SJJP. Στα δοκιμαστικά του έπιασε 13 μίλια. 
Το πλήρωμα που το επανδρώνει αποτελείται από τους κάτωθι : Πούτος Περικλής Πλοίαρχος, Κρουστάλλης Σπυρίδων Α΄ Μηχανικός, Ναύτες Αλεξόπουλος Ιωάννης και Φιλιάγκος Δημήτριος, Ναυτόπαις Μακρυπούλιας Ιωάννης και Βοηθ. Μηχανής Καπογιαννάτος Δημήτριος. 
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά ταξίδια.  

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 01 12-07-08.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 12.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 25.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 29.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 47.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κωνσταντίνος Κ σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 25/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: .

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 241 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικη φοτο φιλε μου..!!!  :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Κωσταντινος Κ στην Σαλαμινα.Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009 και gamemaniac !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2190.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση. Ήλθες απο τα μέρη μου :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ την ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων σε ένα δρομολόγιο του. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 242 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τον φίλο μας τον Pantelis2009 κάτι διαφορετικό!

KonstantinosK.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Μαγεία Κάπτεν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είπε και ο φίλος Trakman, Μαγεία Κάπτεν!!!!!
Απο μένα λοιπόν ένα καρέ με την καθέλκυση του στις 30/07/2009. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Leo, Trakman, IONIAN STAR, manoubras 33, GameΜaniacGR  και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους  :Razz: .



ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 195.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 196.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 197.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 198.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί σε ένα από τα δρομολόγια του προς το πέραμα.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 28-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα σαλόνι πριν ακόμα τελειώσει η κατασκευή του και μπεί στην κυκλοφορία. 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 204.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 205.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 207.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ απο προχθές έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη 2ετία του. Εδώ σήμερα φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το πλοίο Πανορμίτης, που ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρεία.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 276 07-07-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ στα ναυπηγεια Παναγιωτάκη  φωτογραφημένο από τον Πανορμίτης στης 5-7-2013. 

Κωσταντίνος Κ 7-7-2013 `1.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ απο προχθές έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη 2ετία του. Εδώ σήμερα φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το πλοίο Πανορμίτης, που ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρεία.
> 
> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 276 07-07-2013.jpg


Αφού ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρεία, ας δούμε τα δύο "αστέρια" μαζί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, σε σημερινή φωτό.

04.jpg

Μία από θάλασσα πλευρά (διακρίνω -και στην φωτό του Παντελή- κάποιες εργασίες πρόσθεσης ράμπας στους καταπέλτες ???)

05.jpg

και άλλη μία "αφ' υψηλού" μαζί με το μικρό _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_.

06.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο τη ράμπα στον καταπέλτη την έχει απο το 2009 (όπως φαίνετε και στη φωτο που έκανα μεγένθυση). Λόγο ύψους του πλοίου έβρισκαν τα Ι.Χ και την είχαν κατασκευάσει απο τότε. Τώρα ή την αλλάζουν ή την φτιάχνουν καλύτερη. Θα δούμε.

Αντίγραφο από ΚΩΝ&#93.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

12.jpg

Από τα πλέον όμορφα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ_, σε σημερινό δρομολόγιο από το Πέραμα προς τα Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To όμορφο Κωνσταντίνος Κ. σ' ένα απ' τα αμέτρητα περάσματά του στον δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας!

DSCN1663.jpg DSCN1664.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ_ σήμερα στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0197.jpg

Από τα ομορφότερα αμφίπλωρα κλασσικής σχεδίασης, και αυτό οφείλεται τόσο στον πετυχημένο σχεδιασμό βαφής του, όσο και στο πρωτότυπο παραπέτο - πλαινό των διαδρόμων επιβίβασης επιβατών.

----------


## Apostolos

Μαζί με το Ωκυρρόη είναι το αγαπημένο μου. Σκαρί με μεράκι και αγάπη φτιαγμένο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και αντικειμενικά είναι από τα πιό όμορφα ελληνικά αμφίπλωρα, ας το δούμε και φωτογραφημένο από το μακράν καλύτερο -κατά την γνώμη μου- "φώτο-καρτέρι" της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0219.jpg
_02 Ιουλίου 2014_

----------


## Apostolos

Ισως το ομορφότερο και πλέον ναυτικό σκαρί αλλα απο ταχύτητα δέν ξεπερνά τους 6 κόμβους. Εχω κάνει με μπουνάτσα 21 λεπτά και ταχύτητα 4,8... Ημαρτόν μπουκώνουν και τα μπέκ ρε παιδιά έτσι και δεν κερδίζεις τίποτε. Οι μηχανές είναι φτιαγμένες για κάποιες στροφές και όχι να τις πάς με το 30%...

----------


## Marios97

Στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο σινήθως στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο 3-4 δίπορτα πάνε με 11,5 κόμβους και αυτό γίνεται για να ξεκαπνίσουν οι μηχανές θα αναφέρω κάποια που το κάνουν σχεδόν πάντα στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο πριν σχολάσουν είναι ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ-ΕΛΕΝΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Σαλαμίνα βλέπεις τέτοιες ταχύτητες συνήθως μόνο απο το Ωκυρρόη και αυτό αν είναι μέρα αιχμής ή για προλάβουν να περάσουν τον διαυλό όταν διέρχετε κάποιο φορτηγό απο/προς Ελευσίνα. Δυστηχώς αυτή η πολιτική έχει φέρει τον κόσμο εναντίων των καραβοκύριδων και όλοι δυστηχώς παρακαλάνε την πραγματοποίηση της γέφυρας. Δυστηχώς εκεί θα χαθούν πολλά πλοία, πληρώματα και το ρευστό δέν θα πηγαίνει στην Ελλάδα αλλα στις τσέπες κάποιας Γαλικής ή Γερμανικής κατασκευαστικής εταιρίας. Και φυσικά το διόδιο δεν θα είναι φθηνότερο απο το φέρυ... Δέν επιτρέπετε απόσταση 1,5 νμ να γίνετε σε 15-20 λεπτά με 5-6 κόμβους.

----------


## Marios97

Όντος έχετε δίκιο σε αυτό που λέτε

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο σινήθως στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο 3-4 δίπορτα πάνε με 11,5 κόμβους και αυτό γίνεται για να ξεκαπνίσουν οι μηχανές θα αναφέρω κάποια που το κάνουν σχεδόν πάντα στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο πριν σχολάσουν είναι ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ-ΕΛΕΝΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV


Μήπως δεν το κάνουν γι' αυτό, αλλά επειδή σχολάνε???? Το ίδιο γίνετε και στη Σαλαμίνα.
Φίλε Απόστολε συμφωνώ με τα γραφόμενα σου, αν και για τη γέφυρα το ακούω 40+ χρόνια, αλλά είναι 2-3 ferryboat (Αιακός, Τελαμών, Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV) που τα βλέπεις και τα χαίρεσε απο θέμα ταχύτητας.

----------


## Apostolos

Παντελή μόνο ο Αιακός έχει αισθητά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Τα άλλα πάνω απο 6-6,5 κόμβους δεν τα πάνε (φίλος μου είναι στον Ελευθέριο). Μόνο με το Ωκυρρόη έχω δει σοβαρές ταχύτητες (πάνω απο 10 κόμβους) και αυτό όχι πάντα. Επίσης μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι και η έξοδος - είσοδος των οχημάτων αφού αν κάποιος κάνει κάτω απο 15 λεπτά μπλοκάρει το λιμάνι (ιδιαίτερα στο Πέραμα) ή απλά δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος χώρος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ όταν στις  27-02-2014 πήγαινε για Πέραμα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 290 27-02-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο νέο ΣΑΣ αίτημα δρομολόγησης του Κωνσταντίνος Κ στη γραμμή Αιδηψό-Αρκίτσα από 12/06/2015 έως 13/09/2015.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή δεν πρόκειται για νέο αίτημα δρομολόγησης (δεν είναι δηλαδή κάτι που δεν ξέραμε) αλλά για αίτημα τροποποίησης δρομολογίων.

Το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ_ έχει δηλωθεί ήδη από τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο (στις ετήσιες δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης) για την γραμμή της Αιδηψού από 12/06/2015 έως 13/09/2015. Στο μεθαυριανό ΣΑΣ λοιπόν απλά ζητάει τροποποίηση των δρομολογίων που θα εκτελεί (υποθέτω σε σχέση μα τα δρομολόγια που εκτελούσαν το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε τα άλλα δύο αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας).

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ κατά τις 20/05 θα βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Ήδη ετοιμάζουν "πέδιλα" τα οποία θα προσαρμοστούν στον καταπέλτη για να επιβιβάζονται πιο εύκολα τα πούλμαν. Επίσης κάτι άκουσα ότι μετά θα φύγει για Αιδηψό. 
Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινό το........τελευταίο!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επίσης κάτι άκουσα ότι μετά θα φύγει για Αιδηψό. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινό το........τελευταίο!!!!!!!


Μα είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο Παντελή (εκτός απροόπτου φυσικά, π.χ. πώληση στο εξωτερικό η οποία δεν είναι και πολύ απίθανη). Μόλις δύο ποστ πιό πάνω έχουμε γράψει για το ΣΑΣ του περασμένου Δεκεμβρίου, όπου ζήταγε τροποποίηση των δρομολογίων που θα εκτελεί το καλοκαίρι στην Αιδηψό, για να μην πούμε και το ότι έχει δηλωθεί σε αυτή την γραμμή από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2014.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ κατά τις 20/05 θα βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Ήδη ετοιμάζουν "πέδιλα" τα οποία θα προσαρμοστούν στον καταπέλτη για να επιβιβάζονται πιο εύκολα τα πούλμαν.


Να δούμε τα νέα πέδιλα του καταπέλτη που "περιμένουν" το πλοίο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0198.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το πρωί το Κωνσταντίνος Κ είναι στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Αφού έπεσε το Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης σήμερα, πιστεύω ότι αύριο θα το δούμε να να βγαίνει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει τις εργασίες που έχουμε γράψει πάρα πάνω.

----------


## bosses

Χρονια πολλα στο πλοιο και καλα ταξιδια στο πληρωμα του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια των προηγούμενων μηνυμάτων, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και ήδη έχουν τοποθετηθεί τα νέα πέδιλα στον καταπέλτη.

IMG_0224.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30/05/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ο ένας εκ των ......Δημήτρηδων, επάνω στο πλοίο. (με την πράσινη φόρμα) :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Eν τω μεταξύ, η πλάκα είναι ότι το πλοίο _έχει πέσει_ από του Παναγιωτάκη, και από _χθες το πρωί_ βρίσκεται απέναντι, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή δίπλα στο ΠΟΡΤΟΦΕΡΡΑΙΟ.

Και λέω πλάκα, διότι το γνωστόν _ποντιακόν παπαγαλάκι_ αντέγραψε _σήμερα το πρωί_ ότι βρίσκεται ακόμα τραβηγμένο έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη και του τοποθετήθηκαν πέδιλα στους καταπέλτες !!!!!!!! 

 Μαζέψτε τον παιδιά, μαζέψτε τον !!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

¶στα Γιώργο μου παπαγαλάκια είναι.....αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους.
Να πούμε ότι το Κωνσταντίνος Κ τελείωσε με τις δουλειές που έκανε στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη και Μπεκρή και σήμερα το πρωί έφυγε και πήγε απ' ευθείας στο Πέραμα, προφανώς για να δοκιμάσει τους καταπέλτες του.
Εδώ εχθές το πλοίο δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 302 04-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το πρωί την ώρα που περνούσαν μίνιο τα νέα πέδιλα και 3 ώρες μετά με τα πέδιλα βαμμένα. 
Ενώ μέχρι εχθές στο AIS του έγραφε Παλούκια-Πέραμα, σήμερα το γύρισε και πλέον γράψει Αιδηψό. ¶ρα σύντομα.....μπορεί και σήμερα να φύγει. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 303 09-06-2015.jpg ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 304 09-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως και το έγραψα, το Κωνσταντίνος Κ στις 10.30 π.μ. που πέρασα ήταν γεμάτο με τα Ι.Χ πλοιοκτητών και πληρώματος και στις 12.10 μ.μ έλυσε κάβους και περνώντας μέσα από τη Μακρόνησο, αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά από το Λευκαντή με 10,8 μίλια πλησιάζοντας την Χαλκίδα και δίνοντας στο AIS άφιξη στην Αιδηψό, αύριο στις 12.00 UTC.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 305 10-06-2015.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 307 10-06-2015.jpg
Είδατε από κοντά και τα νέα πέδιλα. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται ότι άφιξη που έλεγε στο AIS ήταν ........όταν πήγαιναν από έξω (όπως είχα πάει εγώ το 2010 με το Ποσειδών), αλλά αφού πέρασαν από Χαλκίδα ........να και η πρώτη του φωτο στην Αιδηψό. Ήδη δεμένο και η ώρα ....στη φωτο λέει ....05.50 π.μ.
Αυτό γίνετε όταν έχεις παντού φίλους. Εγώ απλά λέω.....*ευχαριστώ.


*ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 315 11-06-2015.jpg
Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

LIVE μετάδοση. Αναχώρηση πριν από λίγο από Αρκίτσα. Για όλους τους φίλους.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 316 12-06-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Μας έφυγε και αυτό από την Σαλαμίνα και μας πήγε Αιδηψό ποίο άλλο έχει σειρά; 
ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 14-4-2015.jpg 
Τραβηγμένο στης 14-4-15

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόνο Μανωλάκη που το _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ_ (σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα αμφίπλωρα που έφυγαν), θα επιστρέψει ξανά στην Σαλαμίνα, Σεπτέμβρη με Οκτώβρη. Στην Αιδηψό θα δουλέψει μόνο την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν, όχι μόνιμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ φωτογραφημένο προχθές στην Αιδηψό από φίλο και τον ευχαριστώ.
Δίπλα του φαίνεται το Ποσειδών και το Αίολος ΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 318 04-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες και είναι 100% σίγουρες λένε ότι 13/09/2015 το Κωνσταντίνος Κ τελειώνει με τα δρομολόγια του στην Αιδηψό και έρχεται πάλι Σαλαμίνα. Όχι όμως για πολύ, μάλλον θα δώσει ρεπό στο πλήρωμα ....για λίγες μέρες και αναχωρεί για το Ρίο όπου θα κάτσει 1 χρόνο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγη ώρα στην υπέροχη Αιδηψό και ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου την έστειλε.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 319 25-08-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πήρε το πλοίο να κατηφορίζει τον Ευβοικό επιστρέφοντας στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## γλυφα

> Οι πληροφορίες και είναι 100% σίγουρες λένε ότι 13/09/2015 το Κωνσταντίνος Κ τελειώνει με τα δρομολόγια του στην Αιδηψό και έρχεται πάλι Σαλαμίνα. Όχι όμως για πολύ, μάλλον θα δώσει ρεπό στο πλήρωμα ....για λίγες μέρες και αναχωρεί για το Ρίο όπου θα κάτσει 1 χρόνο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
> Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγη ώρα στην υπέροχη Αιδηψό και ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου την έστειλε.
> 
> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ 319 25-08-2015.jpg


σημερα εκανε τα τελευταια του δρομολογια στην αιδηψο κ το απογευμα στης 17.00 αναχωρισε για την σαλαμινα...

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ρα οι πληροφορίες ήταν όντως 100% σωστές. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει ήδη επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μετά τα νυχτερινά του δρομολόγια πήγε ......απ' ευθείας στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 
Το περίεργο δεν είναι αυτό, ενώ είχα ακούσει ότι θα πάει Ρίο, ξαφνικά διαβάζω στο AIS προορισμός Αιδηψό-Αρκίτσα. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Marios97

Μήπως βάλανε λάθος προορισμό?

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά δεν άλλαξε το AIS του από τότε που γύρισε, γιατί οι πληροφορίες που είχα γράψει πάρα πάνω είναι αληθινές, δηλαδή μόλις ετοιμάσει κάτι στον καταπέλτη που θέλει θα φύγει για Ρίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κωνσταντίνος Κ έφυγε πριν 2-3 ώρες από το Πέραμα που πήγε μετά το ναυπηγείο και πλέον είναι πολύ κοντά στον Ισθμό.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που είχε πάει, για κάποια επισκευή στον καταπέλτη. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-321-29-10-2015.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ στο Ρίο σήμερα το απόγευμα
20151109_170004.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Κωνσταντίνος στο Ρίο.

ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-25-7-2016-01.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ σε μία από τις τελευταίες του πόζες στο Ρίο (30/09/2016)...
IMG_20160930_180308.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Ριο Παρασκευή 30-9-16,φώτο πάνω απο την Γέφυρα!

P1080683.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το τελευταίο που έφυγε από το Ρίο ήταν το Κωνσταντίνος Κ. Ήδη πέρασε τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και έρχεται για Σαλαμίνα. Να δω που....... θα δέσει!!!!!!
Εδώ πέρσι όταν είχε πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-321-29-10-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, στη θέση που ήταν το Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει μείνει έτσι αλλά στο AIS του γράφει Ρίο - Αντίρριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν τυχόν πάει στο Ρίο (πιό πολύ για Αιδηψό θα πιθανολογούσα αν ντε και καλά κάπου πήγαινε !!!), αλλά τον προορισμό αυτόν τον αναφέρει η συσκευή AIS του εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και αν διακρίνω καλά από το AIS, χθες πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε έξω.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και αν διακρίνω καλά από το AIS, χθες πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε έξω.


Όπως τα λες είναι Γιώργο και απ' ότι μου είπαν θα μείνει έξω έως το Σαββάτο.....καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-329-06-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πήγε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Κωνσταντίνος Κ [Konstantinos K] .. Ένα όμορφο αμφίπλωρο .... εδω λοιπόν μοιρλαζομαι μαζί σας 2 φωτογραφίες που του έβγαλα πρόσφατα . 

1η 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2805295

2η 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2805297

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος Κ αφού τελείωσε με τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια έφυγε σήμερα από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για να κάνει την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του, πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-313-10-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Σαλαμίνας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ” Ν.Π. 11771, ότι κατά τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στον λιμένα Παλουκιών Σαλαμίνας, μία 67χρονη επιβάτης, κατά την κάθοδό της στο χώρο στάθμευσης οχημάτων, παραπάτησε στην κλίμακα και έπεσε στο κατάστρωμα.  
¶μεσα στο σημείο μετέβησαν στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, ενώ η 67χρονη διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ αρχικά στο Κέντρο Υγείας Σαλαμίνας και στη συνέχεια στο Γενικό Κρατικό Νίκαιας, για περαιτέρω εξετάσεις. 
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Γ' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Σαλαμίνας του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

**Το* Θεοτόκος* σήμερα καθελκύστηκε από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο λίγο μετά κατά την αναχώρηση του με φόντο το Ικόνιο. Στη θέση του την Δευτέρα θα βγει για την συντήρηση του το Κωνσταντίνος Κ. Καλή συνέχεια.


Όπως είχα γράψει από τις 15/05 το *Κωνσταντίνος Κ* θα έβγαινε για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη την Δευτέρα 20/05/2019. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο την ώρα που είχε ήδη αρχίσει η ανέλκυση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-330-20-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Κωνσταντίνος Κ* έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και η υδροβολή στα ύφαλα του έχει τελειώσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-334-22-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Κωνσταντίνος Κ* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα. Πριν λίγο τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και καθελκύστηκε. Μετά πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή προφανώς για την υπόλοιπη ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-Κ-335-28-05-2019.jpg

----------

